# للتجار الجمله خصم خاص



## متجر دار الأثاث (3 سبتمبر 2014)

متجر دار الاثاث لكل مسلتزمات البيت 
جمله ومفرق 
للطب
الايميل 


[email protected] 

بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
الرجال 
رجاء خاص الجادين والجادات تواصل معانا
وعدم التجريح ف الكلام ولا احلل من يضيع وقتي ويتلاعب معي 
واحترام وقت الاصال 
لتواصل 0533460668
متجر دار الأثاث
الاتصال الرجال 0533460668
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20


ملاحظه الرجال لمعرفه موقعنا والتواصل معانا 0533460668
__________________


وخصم خاص للتجار الجمله للجاددين والجادات فقط ولا احلل من يتلعب بي ويضيع وقتي وارجو احترام وقت الاتصال وعدم التجريح با الكلام 

لدينا جمله ومفرق الصور كا الاتي :smile::smile:



بسم الله





























































































































الشحن لمدينه الرياض مجانا ونحن براس الخدمه نوصلها لبيتك لضمان عدم كسر التحف

خارج الرياض ع طريق فيدكس :sm3:

للتفاهم 


بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
:


والحمد الله ع كل حال


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

الحمد الله


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

تواصل معي ع الواتس 0505155278 للجادين والجادات خصم خاص ل اصحاب الجمله 
لا احلل من يضيع وقتي ارجو احترام وقت الاتصال 


جمله ومفرق والشحن مجاني لمدينه الرياض لمده 12 يوم فقط


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

الله اكبرررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

الحمد الله


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

dardar2015


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
الرجال 0505155278

حسابنا قي الاستقرام لمشاهده باقيه الصوره
dardar2015
__________________

حسابنا قي الاستقرام لمشاهده باقيه الصوره
dardar2015


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
الرجال 0505155278

حسابنا قي الاستقرام لمشاهده باقيه الصوره
dardar2015
__________________

حسابنا قي الاستقرام لمشاهده باقيه الصوره
dardar2015


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (4 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

السعر 
350






السعر400






السعر400






السعر 400







ارجاء خاص الجادين والجادات تواصل معانا
وعدم التجريح ف الكلام ولا احلل من يضيع وقتي ويتلاعب معي 
واحترام وقت الاصال 
لتواصل 0533460668
متجر دار الأثاث
الاتصال الرجال 0533460668
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20


ملاحظه الرجال لمعرفه موقعنا والتواصل معانا 0533460668
__________________


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*


الاسعار
مدخل المرايا 400






















السعررررررررررررررر لوحات تفاوت كا التاليه 


السعر 250






السعر 280









السعر 180





خصم خاص ل اصحاب الجمله شحن مجاني لمدينه الرياض باقي 10 يوم وخارج الرياض لهم خصومات 
لتواصل 0505155278
متجر دار الأثاث
الاتصال الرجال 0505155278
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

عرووووووووووض الجمله والمفرق 























































رجاء خاص الجادين والجادات تواصل معانا
وعدم التجريح ف الكلام ولا احلل من يضيع وقتي ويتلاعب معي 
واحترام وقت الاصال 
لتواصل 0505155278
متجر دار الأثاث
الاتصال الرجال 0505155278
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20


ملاحظه الرجال لمعرفه موقعنا والتواصل معانا 0505155278


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

متجر دار الاثاث لكل مسلتزمات البيت 
جمله ومفرق 
للطب
الايميل 


[email protected] 

بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
الرجال 
رجاء خاص الجادين والجادات تواصل معانا
وعدم التجريح ف الكلام ولا احلل من يضيع وقتي ويتلاعب معي 
واحترام وقت الاصال 
لتواصل 0533460668
متجر دار الأثاث
الاتصال الرجال 0533460668
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20


ملاحظه الرجال لمعرفه موقعنا والتواصل معانا 0533460668
__________________


وخصم خاص للتجار الجمله للجاددين والجادات فقط ولا احلل من يتلعب بي ويضيع وقتي وارجو احترام وقت الاتصال وعدم التجريح با الكلام 

لدينا جمله ومفرق الصور كا الاتي :smile::smile:



بسم الله





























































































































الشحن لمدينه الرياض مجانا ونحن براس الخدمه نوصلها لبيتك لضمان عدم كسر التحف

خارج الرياض ع طريق فيدكس :sm3:

للتفاهم 


بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
:


والحمد الله ع كل حال


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

الاتصال الرجال 0533460668
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

الاتصال الرجال 0533460668
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
لمعرفه موقعنا تتواصل معنا وفالكم طيب


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

الاتصال الرجال 0533460668
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
لمعرفه موقعنا تتواصل معنا وفالكم طيب


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

الاتصال الرجال 0533460668
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
لمعرفه موقعنا تتواصل معنا وفالكم طيب


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

الاتصال الرجال 0533460668
للنساء فقط 0506841375 فقطط
بن المتجر 7d6c3f20
لمعرفه موقعنا تتواصل معنا وفالكم طيب


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (16 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

للجادين والجادات واصحاب الجمله لاتصال 0533460668
حسابنا قي الاستقرام لمشاهده باقيه الصوره
dardar2015


----------



## متجر دار الأثاث (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: للتجار الجمله خصم خاص*

0533460668


----------

